# tool box



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use two types. One is the common 5 gallon bucket. The other is the another common type, two compartments with the handle in the middle. It is sold in the hardware area, the house cleaning area, or the plastic wares area of major retailers. Both are cheap and easy to acquire.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

I made my own Merrill box out of a 5 frame nuc. Added all of the sraps and a tray to hold all of the little things that float around in there. It can be used to hold a swarm also. Good strong box but it can get heavy.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I use a 5 gallon bucket (the taller ones) with
a fabric overlay called a Bucket Boss I think.
It has lots of pockets on the outside of the
bucket. Doubles as a seat when out in the
yard.

Bucket Boss


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I used the Merrill box idea and made a box with luan sides and 3/4 pine ends the size of a 5 frame nuc. It will hold all the tools, a couple of deep frames and my smoker on the end just like the Merrill pic. Its much lighter that a nuc full of tools but strong enough to sit on


----------



## mickbear (Jun 11, 2008)

mlewis48 said:


> I made my own Merrill box out of a 5 frame nuc. Added all of the sraps and a tray to hold all of the little things that float around in there. It can be used to hold a swarm also. Good strong box but it can get heavy.


could one of you folks that made one like the merrill box post a picture? i'm trying to come up with an idea for mine


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

cant post a pic but here is a link to the merrill box
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/prodinfo.asp?number=247


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Way too heavy for me.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ross said:


> Way too heavy for me.


Me too....... I love the idea of it. But man, you break
a sweat lugging it around. Hard to beat the bucket.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tool box*

I will have the 9" hive tool onley please.
Ernie


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

"Way to Heavy" ???
You bunch o'wimps. You should she what my Wife has been lugging around for the past year. Empty it must weigh 30lbs. But she loves it. 
She put all her tools and other items in one of those "Milk Crates" you can buy at Wally-World and bolted it to one of those "Northern Tool" hand trucks. Mounted the frame perch up near eye level.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Chevy Astro van


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/94045.aspx?feature=&kw=pouch

holds: hive tool and a paint pen and keeps the Propolis out of the dryer


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Chevy Astro van


Pontiac Vibe


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

For people with several outyards, I read about a guy who kept some basic tools in a "dummy hive" on site. Kept him from having to drive back if he forgot something. Sounded like a good idea.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hobie said:


> For people with several outyards, I read about a guy who kept some basic tools in a "dummy hive" on site. Kept him from having to drive back if he forgot something. Sounded like a good idea.


That is a good idea......... just some basic's.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I also made a yard box out of a 5-frame deep nuc. Has everything in it and the smoker on the outside, works as a stool.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a60/Brewcat/Yardbox.jpg


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ben Brewcat said:


> I also made a yard box out of a 5-frame deep nuc.


Very nice Ben!! I may reconsider the Nuc as a tool
box idea. How heavy is it??


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, full it's about 7 or maybe eight pounds so kinda heavy, but that's with smoker, fuel, tools, gloves, a couple ratchet straps, some Apiguard trays, duct tape/markers/frame grip/old comb scrapings/propolis balls/bee brush/all kinds of junk. If I'd taken more time making it or if I carried only what I needed it'd be lighter. It could use some improvements. The frame rest fits inside but only with some jiggering, and the exterior brush holder that Brushy's box has is on my to-do list.

This one was my first homemade nuc box (now I'm on all mediums) that I just put a luan bottom on, hinges and a lid, and an L-bracket bottom rest for the smoker with a string and an s-hook to hold the bellows. Kind of cobbled together, would probably do it a little differently next time, but I tend to steam ahead on my projects with whatever's laying around in the shed. But it gets my stuff there, and I stand and sit on it all the time.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ben Brewcat said:


> ... but I tend to steam ahead on my projects with whatever's laying around in the shed.


A little of the McQuiver in all of us.......


----------

